# Low carb pancakes?



## AdeleTurner72 (Feb 8, 2018)

With Shrove Tuesday round the corner, Does anyone have a recipe for low carb pancakes?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 8, 2018)

Watching with interest


----------



## Terry Burge (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi, maybe not low carb but certainly better for you?
1 Cup wholemeal flour.
1 Tbsp - Baking powder
1/4 Tsp - Bi-carb Soda
1 Free Range egg
Sweetener to taste.
Handful of Blueberries.
Method: Mix everything together in a bowl then spoon into frying pan & make as per usual. Lovely with extra blueberries on top & Plain Greek yogurt. Recipe makes about 6 pancakes or add a little more milk to make them thinner. I worked it out to be approx. 15gms carbs if it makes 6


----------



## AdeleTurner72 (Feb 8, 2018)

Sounds nice Terry. Thank you


----------



## Sally W (Feb 8, 2018)

https://lowcarbyum.com/gluten-free-coconut-flour-pancakes/

Also there is one that uses cream cheese and eggs rather than flour too. Think it might be sugar free Londoner


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 8, 2018)

Makes 10 small pancakes
60g full fat Philadelphia
75g ground almonds
1 tsp baking powder
2 eggs
1 tsp vanilla essence
Method
Put everything in a bowl and blend until smooth with a stick blender or electric whisk, let the mix stand for 10 minutes
Pour 2 tbsp. of the mix into a hot greased pan and fry until golden, flip and cook until golden x


----------



## AdeleTurner72 (Feb 8, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Makes 10 small pancakes
> 60g full fat Philadelphia
> 75g ground almonds
> 1 tsp baking powder
> ...


Ooooo sounds delicious, thank you x


----------



## Naty (Feb 13, 2018)

We just had pancakes following the recipe supplied by @Kaylz above - went down very well so thank you


----------



## jill55 (Feb 13, 2018)

Also had Kaylz pancakes really good thankyou


----------



## Beck S (Feb 13, 2018)

Not gonna try this tonight but I think I will have a late pancake day at the weekend.  Sounds great!


----------



## Radders (Feb 13, 2018)

I was about to make the usual recipe just with a bit less flour and only eat a couple, but then I saw Kaylz’ recipe. Are these American style or the usual type you have with lemon juice please?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 13, 2018)

I made 1 this morning with just cream cheese, 1 egg, vanilla extract & sweetener.  Was a nightmare to flip, in fact it fell apart, but tasted lovely.


----------



## Sally W (Feb 13, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> I made 1 this morning with just cream cheese, 1 egg, vanilla extract & sweetener.  Was a nightmare to flip, in fact it fell apart, but tasted lovely.


Did you use 60gm cream cheese as above Mark?


----------



## AdeleTurner72 (Feb 13, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Makes 10 small pancakes
> 60g full fat Philadelphia
> 75g ground almonds
> 1 tsp baking powder
> ...


Thank you so much for this recipe, made 5 medium ish delicious pancakes, yum!


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 13, 2018)

Wow they seem to have been  a real hit!! lol x


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 14, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Did you use 60gm cream cheese as above Mark?


I think I probably used a bit more as I didn't weight it.  Should've made 2 smaller ones rather than 1 big one.


----------



## Radders (Feb 14, 2018)

I did half of Kaylz’ recipe as I only had one egg. I followed the instructions to use 2 tbsps of batter and ended up with 4 pancakes about 10cm diameter which were delicious with sugar free maple syrup. The almonds give them a slight crunch. They also tasted slightly cheesy before the addition of the syrup, I might add a bit of sweetener next time then they would be like scotch pancakes: good with butter. 
Thanks Kaylz!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 14, 2018)

I made them again today but added almond flour & they stayed together much better.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 14, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> I made them again today but added almond flour & they stayed together much better.


So why didn't it work the previous day with the ground almonds  lol x


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 14, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> So why didn't it work the previous day with the ground almonds  lol x


I didn't use any ground almonds on my first attempt.  It was a different recipe.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 21, 2018)

Terry Burge said:


> Hi, maybe not low carb but certainly better for you?
> 1 Cup wholemeal flour.
> 1 Tbsp - Baking powder
> 1/4 Tsp - Bi-carb Soda
> ...


Will try !! Thks


----------

